# cleaning mold inside bottles



## Harleyguy1955 (Apr 19, 2022)

I have some very small bottles that are soda bottles, about 6 1/2" high.  The name on the bottle is "Tiny Jumbo".  The hole at the top of the bottle is very small, about 5/8" diameter.  Many of the bottles appear to have mold in the bottom.  Can anyone give me safe suggestions for removing the mold at the bottom of these bottles?

Thank you


----------



## DavidW (Apr 19, 2022)

Harleyguy1955,   Here's my all-purpose method of cleaning old bottles. I think this will work with removing mold or most any other kind of dirt/soiling on the inside of the bottle. (But remember that some deposits may be very resistant, and some old bottles have "sick glass" - a whitish or gray deterioration of the glass surface on the inside that can't be removed without professional tumbling).

1) Gently mix one full container of BAR KEEPERS FRIEND powder (sold next to Ajax in grocery and department stores) into lukewarm or room temperature water (about 3 to 4 gallons of water) in a plastic 5-gallon bucket.  The BKF has a mild amount of oxalic acid in it, which is the active ingredient and that is a good cleaning agent (glass insulator collectors use this to remove heavy black train soot off of insulators).

2) Using plastic gloves, GENTLY submerge the bottles (so that they are totally filled with the water mixture) in the bucket and leave for at least one full day -- 2 days is better.

3) Remove (using plastic gloves), empty out the water, and shake gently with the bottle partially filled with warm water and about 1/4th or 1/3rd full of SMALL SIZE aquarium gravel. Dry rice may work but the gravel is better.

4) Shake gently, swirling and swishing the aquarium gravel around and around for a  minute or two.  Drain and rinse. Turn upside down in plastic dish drainer next to sink.  Let dry.

Tell me if this helps!!


----------



## Harleyguy1955 (Apr 19, 2022)

I will try to find some BKF in the next couple of days, and give it a try.  Thank you so much David.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 19, 2022)

*A strong solution of laundry bleach will dissolve any organic material like mold.  I have dissolved mummified mice inside demijohns using this method.  Inexpensive and effective.*


----------

